
Applications of Markov Chains (2003) [pdf] - SlowOnTheUptake
http://langvillea.people.cofc.edu/MCapps7.pdf
======
asciimike
Unfortunately they missed the greatest application of them all:
[https://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/](https://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/)

------
bananabiscuit
My favorite application of Markov chains is in the Metropolis Light Transport
algorithm:
[https://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/metro/metro.pdf](https://graphics.stanford.edu/papers/metro/metro.pdf)

------
cosmojg
For those interested in microeconomics, the Medallion Fund is probably the
most profitable application of Markov chains to date (also the most profitable
mutual fund to date). It was founded by renowned mathematician Jim Simons [0],
building upon the Baum–Welch algorithm [1]. Very interesting stuff.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Technologies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Technologies)
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baum%E2%80%93Welch_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baum%E2%80%93Welch_algorithm)

~~~
srean
Could you elaborate on how exactly a Markov chain used there. Baum Welch is
for HMMs though, which are different from Markov chains, they can capture
infinite history/memory.

------
leephillips
Some context is usually welcome. This paper is:

Von Hilgers, P. and Langville, A.N., 2006, June. The five greatest
applications of Markov chains. In Proceedings of the Markov Anniversary
Meeting (pp. 155-158). Boston Press.

------
mar77i
Personally, I always thought my Alice in Chains Markov chains were pretty
funny.

[https://git.mar77i.info/alice-in-markov-
chains](https://git.mar77i.info/alice-in-markov-chains)

For anyone trying to run it, the URL in the collect_lyrics.py script should be
the band's page on AZLyrics...

------
justjonathan
One of my favorite examples is Garkov, the auto generation of Garfield strips
using Markov chains.

[http://joshmillard.com/garkov/](http://joshmillard.com/garkov/)

